# Carpenter ants removing bait



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Me, I'd call a professional exterminator. I'd much rather have a pro get on the problem quickly rather than waste time trying to figure it out. It's one thing to deal with a few bugs here and there but when you've got an infestation that's already doing a lot of damage? You want that stomped out RIGHT AWAY. And in theory a pro's going to understand how they got there, where else they might be already present, and how to tackle the problem on a larger scale.


----------



## bubbler (Oct 18, 2010)

wkearney99 said:


> Me, I'd call a professional exterminator.


Me too.

At this point the exterminator will probably be the least expensive part of this, they'll want a few hundred bucks... then you've got to open up your walls to fix damage, that's where the money comes in.


----------

